# How to Properly Blanch Zucchini



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, when you blanch veggies is it ok to boil them in regular tap water? And can I just pop it in the microwave? I'm tired of skewering it with a chopstick.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why do folks insist on playing around with cucumbers and squash when they lack any real nutritional value...scientifically formulated foods are easier , readily available and are far superior.....although veggies such as broccoli,cauliflower and sweet potatoes are excellent to feed..
i feed mine a variety of foods ; but mostly algae wafers.....and driftwood....
and Plecocaine of course......lol


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> why do folks insist on playing around with cucumbers and squash when they lack any real nutritional value...scientifically formulated foods are easier , readily available and are far superior.....although veggies such as broccoli,cauliflower and sweet potatoes are excellent to feed..
> i feed mine a variety of foods ; but mostly algae wafers.....and driftwood....
> and Plecocaine of course......lol


Nevermind, I just pin it under my bridge.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way.........no unkind comments about mom.....remember....she brought you into this world....she can take you out...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> by the way.........no unkind comments about mom.....remember....she brought you into this world....she can take you out...


Ok, Lohachata


----------

